# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  HCU-Client v..115 Mate 9, Nova & others 2k, FRP, ID, IMEI repair added

## mohamed73

*Bootloader code reading
IMEI, MEID, SN. Vendor, Country, WIFI, BT MAC ...repair 
FRP Unlock, Huawei ID unlock
NO root, NO ADB* 
Supported models:  *Huawei G9 Plus*
MLA-TL00
MLA-TL10
MLA-UL00 *Huawei Maimang 5*
MLA-AL00
MLA-AL10
MLA-CL00 *Huawei Mate 9*
MHA-AL00
MHA-AL10
MHA-L09
MHA-L29
MHA-TL00 *Huawei Mate 9 Pro*
LON-AL00
LON-CL00
LON-L09
LON-L29
LON-TL10 *Huawei Nova*
CAN-AL00
CAN-AL10
CAN-L01
CAN-L02
CAN-L03
CAN-L11
CAN-L12
CAN-L13
CAN-TL10
CAN-TL20
CAZ-AL00 *Huawei Nova Plus*
MLA-L01
MLA-L02
MLA-L03
MLA-L11
MLA-L12
MLA-L13  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## salahfastlink

اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------

